# ladder logic



## ace24wright (Jul 10, 2012)

And no not the one stapped to your van, looking for a good book or even a program on ladder logic, the PLC course I'm taking covers it somewhat, I want more! :wallbash: I can fit it in there, one way or another!


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's a site:http://www.ronbeaufort.com/
But it is probably pretty expensive.

Another way of learning is to troll around on these sites:

http://www.plctalk.net/qanda/

http://forums.mrplc.com/


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

ron has a bunch of videos on youtuube


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

The best

http://www.plcs.net/videopage.shtml Get this DVD, and the books with the lab


----------



## Splash (Apr 11, 2008)

http://thelearningpit.com/lp/logixpro.html


----------



## SC electrical (Jul 25, 2012)

Opto 22 SNAP PAC learning kit. Same idea, but you actually own and learn on actual system components. $1500 total


----------



## carlsbad-bird (Jun 14, 2012)

ace24wright said:


> And no not the one stapped to your van, looking for a good book or even a program on ladder logic, the PLC course I'm taking covers it somewhat, I want more! :wallbash: I can fit it in there, one way or another!


Try looking at the Idec website. They have some nifty downloads


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

I had an early version of Constructor software. You could build your ladder logic circuit and then "run" it. I liked it, but the current version is pricey.


----------



## PLCatLATTC (Oct 23, 2011)

Technician's guide to programmable controllers, 6th edition, Richard Cox.


----------



## DIRT27 (Aug 25, 2010)

I am almost done with the simutech troubleshooting PLC circuits. It seems like it does a good job of explaining everything and has a decent simulator. You cannot write programs but I think it is well worth the money as most courses and books are pretty expensive. You also get a certificate of completion when you finish the course. 

http://www.simutechmultimedia.com/products/troubleshooting-plc-circuits.php

click PLC has some has some free software and has example programs available though the automation direct website. You can play with writing programs after you learn a little more.


----------



## Del (Feb 10, 2011)

One of the best things that I did for info was to get a book on iec 61131-3 programming languages.- Its at work and I'm not- so I cant give you the title right now.
This one of the main resources for learning about not just ladder, but the other flavours of PLC coding, with the emphasis on effiecient design, so that you work can be understood by thouse that follow.

Sorry but $1500 for a learning kit in this day and age! When automation direct have plenty to help the newcomer to the field, also check out the Allen Bradley micrologix 800 series- free software to down load, cheap but quality small plc, from one of the big boys. 

Its easy to start but difficult to get out of the field, even now the short period of time -coding that I did has done me wonders professionally, esp when I have to teach programmers how machines react on the job.

I learnt on an omron.

For standard functions when starting, the best thing to do -is visualise code as soft wiring. Then build up from there.

Regards

Derrick


----------



## kf5aeo (Dec 4, 2011)

i went to a 3 day school/sales pitch for idec and now the lead plc tech at our office. but we dont do a quarter of what you could do with a plc mostly 4-20 for tank levels and pressures and motor controlls but as long as you understand the ladder logic, most of it is learning each companies software


----------



## RICHGONZO1 (Mar 5, 2012)

+1 on Ron, I went to his boot camp on rslogix 5000, very informative, but was blown away from these 2 hydraulic techs who didn't know what a normally closed contact was were wiring and programming analog controls and feedback from remote io. The crazy thing was is they knew what they were doing, not just told to click here, wire this here, like the training/pitch. He's pretty expensive, charges the same as Allen Bradley, our instrument guys went to Allen Bradley's equivalent and I think they came back more dangerous lol. Some can't even troubleshoot a simple problem. The company paid for everything. If I had to spend my own money, I would probably enroll in George browns program, I heard a lot of good things from guys I worked with who were pretty sharp. I think it 1500 and comes with a simulator similar to ab. Like what other guys are saying, there is some good material on the web, books and simulators.


----------



## iadapt (Oct 10, 2012)

I suggest you look at Kolwater.com they use a simulator from thelearningpit.com as well as an interactive computer program that teaches you every step from hardware to software. This is all you will most likely need until your in the field programming.


----------



## KevinKM (Oct 8, 2012)

Just finished an RSLogix 5000 course from Allen Bradley great course. Their are some notable differences between this and the traditional PLC from AB. They do offer courses still on PLC5 which are great I have taken those and learned a lot. It's worth the money it can save in the long run.


----------



## MoEl (2 mo ago)

DIRT27 said:


> I am almost done with the simutech troubleshooting PLC circuits. It seems like it does a good job of explaining everything and has a decent simulator. You cannot write programs but I think it is well worth the money as most courses and books are pretty expensive. You also get a certificate of completion when you finish the course.
> 
> http://www.simutechmultimedia.com/products/troubleshooting-plc-circuits.php
> 
> click PLC has some has some free software and has example programs available though the automation direct website. You can play with writing programs after you learn a little more.


Unfortunately you can no longer by this software if you are not a company


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I used this book, along with the two other books that were to be bought with it. One was an activities manual and the other was a PLC lab manual. It was expensive back in the day, looks like they practically give them away now.


----------

